# Fantasy Moorhammer



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

I made this one from a apple fork for Jörg and he send me as a exchance a permision fork.
it´s a new design from me I was inspired by my fantasy the Moorhammer and the natural form from this fork.

i think i made one or two more from this Design i like it


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Such an amazing process to see.
It says, "Hello, I used to be a tree branch, now I shoot 400+ fps, nice to meet ya."
Give us A look at her in action!


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

lovely looking frame mate !!
great job bringing out the grain !


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

How do you like them apples? MMMM I like them alot!

LGD


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

very nice !,


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Yeah, this is Slingshot Art !!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow, very nice


----------



## MAV (Mar 18, 2012)

Oh yes! Very nice! I'm a big Moorhammer fan. Are you going to band it and bless us with a video?

Mark


----------



## onesaxplayer (Jul 22, 2012)

Nice piece.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

AWSOME!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Great Job!


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

MAV said:


> Oh yes! Very nice! I'm a big Moorhammer fan. Are you going to band it and bless us with a video?
> 
> Mark


Thanks! i like the moorhammer to.
I have already sent to jörg sprave I can not shoot it anymore.
But i will made a few more and shoot it.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, Awsome buddy!


----------



## Stevotattoo (Jun 28, 2012)

Brilliant....love it and love your videos too!


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Great job!

BIG WOOD IS GOOD

Bill


----------



## Flycatcher (Jun 19, 2013)

wow!wow!wow!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Very Stylish!! Sexy Slingshot! Nice job!


----------

